# 2010 Subaru Legacy Rebuild



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Long story short, the customer contacted me about a year ago to correct what other shops had done. After fixing those issues the customer constantly changed either amps or speakers every month or so. :laugh:


So this is a complete gut and rebuild. Everything is being taken out and re ran or replaced.

The amps will both be on a amp rack above the spare tire. The sub will now be centered in the trunk instead of to the side. Let's begin

Tear down














































*Found this when I was pulling up the power wire *










They spliced into the power wire for the MS8









The goodies


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Nothing today because of the weather.


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

very interested! considering redoing my own amp rack. 

CC


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I am sooo excited to see what is being done, can't wait to get off the money train lol. I have complete faith in what is being done to my car, which is why I've left it with you. Now do me proud sir.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

vwjmkv said:


> very interested! considering redoing my own amp rack.
> 
> CC


This will be the new location












Coppertone said:


> I am sooo excited to see what is being done, can't wait to get off the money train lol. I have complete faith in what is being done to my car, which is why I've left it with you. Now do me proud sir.



Thanks man, I think your going to be happy.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Based upon what we have been through, I KNOW that I will be happy.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I saw this car a couple weekends ago in Warrenton, but I never crossed the parking lot to take a look / listen.... really wish I had. Good luck with the new install!


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> I saw this car a couple weekends ago in Warrenton, but I never crossed the parking lot to take a look / listen.... really wish I had. Good luck with the new install!


I think you have the wrong car 

And thank you


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> I saw this car a couple weekends ago in Warrenton, but I never crossed the parking lot to take a look / listen.... really wish I had. Good luck with the new install!


Definitely the wrong car.
The car you are thinking of has a ton of $$ into motor and other upgrades


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

bigaudiofanatic said:


> I think you have the wrong car
> 
> And thank you





Mic10is said:


> Definitely the wrong car.
> The car you are thinking of has a ton of $$ into motor and other upgrades


I certainly do.....I think it was the wheels that made me think it was the same car. Well....I'll be following your build anyway 

This is the mistaken identity car.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Good luck on your rebuild,nothing wrong with that connection as long as it is soldered,at the very least crimped.should have been insulated better.


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

what h/u, can i maybe see an equipment list??


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Today I setup the tweeter pods, and did the first layer of resin.

Made tweeter rings


















Glued into place



























First time doing the tweeter pods, so I did get some sag. Was not able to stretch it out.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

marvnmars said:


> what h/u, can i maybe see an equipment list??


Pioneer head unit
JBL MS8
Zapco rm 6h.165 woofers 
Zapco kt-6.25 tweeters
Mosconi as 100.4
Gladen xl 275c2 
CDT qes 1.220 sub
Kicker 0 gauge 
2 Stinger fans


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

jpeezy said:


> Good luck on your rebuild,nothing wrong with that connection as long as it is soldered,at the very least crimped.should have been insulated better.


Please tell me you are kidding.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

New speakers installed









Because the door panels have been taken off so many times; I replaced all the panel pins.


















Power wire and speaker wire ran


















Other pillar wrapped


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Today I built and dry fitted the amp rack together. Going to have to build a new false floor as the amp rack comes to the height of the floor already.


----------



## therichinc (Mar 1, 2011)

More Mosconi Goodness....Nice setup cant wait to see more pics


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Updated pics of the amp rack, aligned the amps and the holes. Going to be bolting them in with stainless steel bolts.


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

"Updated pics of the amp rack, aligned the amps and the holes. Going to be bolting them in with stainless steel bolts."
which hardware are you using for the bolts, i am assuming you have a fastner countersunk into the wood, ? 
your progress looks very good.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

marvnmars said:


> "Updated pics of the amp rack, aligned the amps and the holes. Going to be bolting them in with stainless steel bolts."
> which hardware are you using for the bolts, i am assuming you have a fastner countersunk into the wood, ?
> your progress looks very good.


I am actually using nuts and bolts with lock washers. No countersinking, I am using allen heads to match all the other bolts on the amp itself. 

Thank you for the complements.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Test fitted the amp rack in the trunk. Perfect fit!

Now to start the false floor tomorrow and sub box.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Your going to have some sanding to do om those pods.... Use some womens stockIngs next time simply due to how small and tight the corners are.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

So today I got a lot done, most of the car is back together. Did get to test the woofers and sub however ran into a few problems including the sub box will not fit because of a seat belt in the way. So I will have to change the location to the left of the trunk and make a new beauty panel.

Working on the sub box.









All the old wires









First layer of bondo









Cut out 


















All wires organized


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

All cables ran










JBL all wired









Interior back together









Power wires hooked up









Beauty panel done


















Sanded down tweeter pods









Friend helping out









Amps all wired up









New false floor


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Is that actual Bondo brand "bondo"?

If it is, next time pick up some Rage Gold or Dynatron Dyna De Lite.
They're both similar (and yellow). If you wait til it tacks up but hasn't hardened yet, you can knock it down quick with some sandpaper and get your shape. I usually use like 80 grit for that. It sands SOOOOO much nicer than actual Bondo from the auto parts store.

Jay


----------



## abdulwq (Aug 17, 2008)

boot nicely done


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> Is that actual Bondo brand "bondo"?
> 
> If it is, next time pick up some Rage Gold or Dynatron Dyna De Lite.
> They're both similar (and yellow). If you wait til it tacks up but hasn't hardened yet, you can knock it down quick with some sandpaper and get your shape. I usually use like 80 grit for that. It sands SOOOOO much nicer than actual Bondo from the auto parts store.
> ...


Jay, try US Chemical Kromate lite, i started using it recently and prefer it to rage gold and dyna delite (both i used to use) 

but yeah, stay away from bondo ANYTHING. and those pillars need like they need to be sanded down some more? amp rack looks good.

b


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I'll keep that in mind. I like Rage Gold but rarely need a gallon for my personal stuff. The Dyna De Lite is nice cause you can get it in a small can. I'll keep an eye out for Kromate Lite.

Jay


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow. I just looked it up and it's only like $17.95 a gal at Summit Racing! I may try that next time I need some.

Jay


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for that note about a different mud. I did do more sanding today. Still needs more to go.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> Wow. I just looked it up and it's only like $17.95 a gal at Summit Racing! I may try that next time I need some.
> 
> Jay


yeah difference between kromate and rage gold is that it doesnt pin hole as much as rage gold lol


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Wired up the relay and fans.










Sub and beauty panel installed


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

The final part was installed toda, the tweeters. I must say they were difficult considering they were my first set of tweeter pods. In the future I know what to do different.










Both installed


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

not bad...hwat did you cover the A pillars with? kinda hard to see...what material ist he new LGT's pillars done in? if its plastic you should use vinyl...if its the same material as my car grille cloth works as well. 

b


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

OK we are about to bring a new player into the game. Out comes the 12" CDT, and in it's place will be a 15" Alpine. Also the A pillars will be rewrapped in vinyl as opposed to what we currently have. Looking forward to taking it to the next level with Big doing what he does best.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

A pillars are out being rewrapped, and then on to the installation of the 15"....


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Just waiting to be invited to the party lol.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Subscribed


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I am hoping to have this in before my surgery on August 3rd..


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

curious about the switch to 15s...are you getting new front midbasses that can go much lower?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

It will be a single 15" and as far as other mid bass I have a set of CDT ES06 on board.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

We missed you in Pottsville. Car looks great and I like the changes


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

The sad part that I was in Lancaster taking my family on a getaway weekend. I have spent so much of my life doing business till I have come to realize family needs to come first. Yes I've made tins of money, but my wife and children need me more then the cash I provide. With that in mind I plan on devoting the days that I have left on making memories not money. I'm going to sell all of what I have stored and enjoy what is currently built. I will still be on here learning more and more about tuning what I have as opposed to buying to improve. You guys have taught me a lot and for that I am appreciative.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> It will be a single 15" and as far as other mid bass I have a set of CDT ES06 on board.


gotcha, so no more zapcos in the doors? or are you adding a set of CDT in addition to the zapco?

i was mostly curious about going to a 15  like the main reasoning behind it...was the 12" not giving you enough bottom end? or is it output? looking at the area you have, it would seem easier to just add another 12", which would give you more output than a single 15, and big enough box it should match the bottom end of a 15 as well...provided that the ms8 has an undefeatable subsonic at 20 hz anyway


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

can you buy that body filler anywhere locally? or just from the web? i would love to just go down the street and get some good filler. we do have a few marine repair places around here, maybe ill try and go into one of those places. hmm.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

No Bing it just came down to good old fashioned lust lol. I read on here about one gentleman putting a 15" in his Mini and loving it. I too wanted to "love it" so rather then maximizing what I currently had, I was only to quick to change it up. Which is why I am selling my equipment laying around, and learning more about tuning my current system. My other car on order will remain as it came from the factory. I will continue to tweak the Subaru for future enjoyment.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

If you get a bug up your butt come on out on Sept 16th to the show in my sig, its gonna be BIG


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I can come to the September show,but I won't be able to drive my Subaru because of surgery. So either I will bring my truck, or my Audi if it arrives in time. Looking forward to putting faces with systems lol.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I guess that you are correct, we follow the trends. When something new comes out we find any way to justify needing it in our car. Of course this also serves to allow our industry to grow. Question how many of us have the same exact system in our vehicle from two years ago? How about even one year ago. If any they would be the minority, and not who the industry focuses on. We always thought bigger was better, no we believe more expensive is better in my opinion. 
I have to stop my merry go round and try to focus on other rides. If not how will I ever appreciate what I have if I never have it.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

15's FTW!!!

Heck, I'd have that 21" Warden if I could justify it.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I know but when will it end I pop in a 15" next thing I know I'm going to want to swap out the Amps. Then new components, then new rca's. I have to learn when enough is enough. At least as far as the Subaru is concerned.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

OK gents back to plan A which encompasses installing the 15" Alpine subwoofer. That is all, carry on lol.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well as an update I did acquire and have installed a 15" subwoofer. Sadly since the car went to wifey, it had to come out. In its place is a 12" shallow mount in a custom enclosure. Amps have been swapped several times and now sport a set of Brax. Speakers are all Sinfoni, and processing and hu are all Alpine.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Your wife is a lucky lady! That's a heck of a setup, hope she enjoys it.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

It would be great to hear this car if you end up being available for the NC Fall Meet.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm hopeful to have that and my Ram come down at the same time. The Legacy version 9.0 should be done by next week.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> I'm hopeful to have that and my Ram come down at the same time. The Legacy version 9.0 should be done by next week.


That sounds fantastic! I think you would have a great time (hopefully )


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Trust me lol, I can have a great time anywhere I go.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> Trust me lol, I can have a great time anywhere I go.



Well Played!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm playing beat the clock as I'm trying to have the Ram build done before I drive out. Hopefully I'll at least have the front stage up and running. Here's the link to what I've posted about it.

Coppertone's Ram build / aka known as Rape Ape...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Alrighty, the Legacy will be done by tomorrow so I'm still good to go.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> Alrighty, the Legacy will be done by tomorrow so I'm still good to go.


That is great news! Looking forward to hopefully hearing this!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

The Subaru is done with a capital DONE, next step is now to sell all of my extra car audio as the Ram build will not be done.


----------

